
Show HN: Thought Train 2 – Replace your Sticky Notes with this menubar app - marcperel
https://thoughttrain.cc/
======
marcperel
Hey fam!

A few months ago I linked a preview to the second version of the app I've been
working on.

Thought Train originated by me losing my train of thought while busy at work,
and morphed neatly into a way for myself and others to replace the plethora of
sticky notes lying around our desks.

The app sits neatly in your Mac menubar or Windows taskbar and is quick to
access with a useful short cut on both OS's.

The features are lightweight, focussed on productivity.

Cloud syncing with full note encryption. Drag & drop re-ordering. Edit, copy
and paste functionality for quick use. A full markdown editor for more in-
depth note taking. Cross-device compatibility. A shortcut key for quick app
access. Windows and Mac support

Let me know what you think!

------
eps
This could work as a conventional desktop app with a one-time fee license, or
possibly as a subscription-based _web_ app. But a native desktop app +
subscription is an instant No for many people, me included. Subjective and
irrational, granted, but that's how it is. What is _installed_ must belong to
me.

~~~
marcperel
Really appreciate the comment thanks!

That's interesting thinking, definitely something I'm going to take on and see
how I can implement.

